# to see if I took a photo in manual focus or auto



## h_ue (May 19, 2020)

hello,

I am wondering if there is way to see which focus mode I used within lightoom or bridge....
my camera is sony a7iii.

many thanks


----------



## clee01l (May 19, 2020)

There is a metadata field reserved for the manufacturer to put all kinds of manufacturer information   However each manufacturer can parse that up into sub fields that are unique to the camera model.  That is where your focus mode would be stored.  Since it varies from camera model to camera model, Adobe simply copies the whole Manufacturer's Notes field unparsed.    So, short answer, you can not see this information in the metadata panel.


----------



## h_ue (May 19, 2020)

thanks for your message!
i will still search maybe with other application....
have a good day!


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (May 19, 2020)

There is a plugin for Lightroom that does show all metadata: Jeffrey's "Metadata Viewer" Lightroom Plugin
You can try it before buying it (donationware), i don't know if the maker notes are very recognizable


----------



## johnrellis (May 19, 2020)

For many (most?) of its cameras, Sony stores the focus mode in the metadata field MakerNotes:FocusMode.  You can use the Metadata Viewer plugin to view all the metadata fields of individual photos. If you want to search particular fields that aren't built-in to LR, you can use the Any Filter plugin's Filter command, e.g.


----------



## h_ue (May 20, 2020)

thank Roelof Moorlag and johnrellis* !*
even sony's own softwear are not able to show about focus mode... the plug-in of *Jeffrey's "Metadata Viewer" Lightroom Plugin* or* Any Filter plugin *are the solution then ..
many thanks have a happy day!


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (May 20, 2020)

If a non-lightroom version is of interest, try this site: 

Downloads – www.soens.de

It's in German but the program is pretty self explanatory and google will translate the pages.     It doesn't tell you what it is for, but the first one on the page provides a browser for Sony cameras of various sorts that will show you visually and as data all sorts of information on focus modes, which points were active, etc.


----------



## h_ue (May 22, 2020)

hi Ferguson,

thank you so much for your message


----------

